# i need some help



## Noplay187 (May 16, 2003)

wut would i have to do to the 240 get around 300hp to the wheel?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vague question, you can do alot of stuff from what you asked, lets see, you can strap on 145 horses to ur car and then let them run, or you can add a million hamsters to a wheel attached to ur car. oh wait, you can also do engine swaps, or just turbo charge ur KA. silly me  oh yes there's always some bolt ons followed by nitrous


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ROLMFAO HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  i especially liked the hamsters pulling the car 

300hp.. ka24(d)et, sr20det, ca18det, rb20det, rb25det


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Like vsp3c was sayin and drift was makin fun of (LoL drift) you just throw some artificial power in your motor. 

1) TurboCharge your Ka motor and build the bottom end and get a fuel upgrade.
2) Swap out your motor with either an SR or CA or RB and up the boost to a safe 13lbs and get close to 300hp or build the bottom end and boost 20lbs and be well over 300hp

Choice is yours.


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

rb25.... swap = about 4k for everything.... 300hp with a slightly higher boost than stock...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

MoreRyc3 said:


> *rb25.... swap = about 4k for everything.... 300hp with a slightly higher boost than stock... *


at the flywheel maybe. You are not going to hit 300 using a stock turbo on an rb25DET


----------



## Noplay187 (May 16, 2003)

how much money would it cost to do all that cause i would have toi take my car to shops to do the work cause i dont know how to do that kidna shit


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

300hp eh?? (i know about the sr20det the most so here it is..)

2500$ for s13 redtop front clip
1500$ for installation at a shop
200$ for headgasket
400-600$ for used s14 sr20det t28 turbocharger
200$ for t28 rebuild
500$ for tomei 555cc injectors (555cc is about how much the stock fuel rails can handle, so if u want, you could also upgrade the fuel rail. fpr is not needed at 555cc)
250$ for fuel pump upgrade
Z32 maf..i dun know how much it'll cost..
exhaust and downpipe..cost will vary
stand-alone or piggy back fuel management system.. ex.) apexi pfc, greddy emanage.. prices will vary
boost controller..many choices and pricec will vary

i don't know how hot it gets in florida but if high temperature is an issue, also throw in a radiator upgrade (400$) with flexalite blackmagic fan w/ shroud (150$) and maybe even a fmic upgrade from apexi, blitz, hks, greddy (about 800$)

tune the fuel a lil and mess around with the boost and you should be reach power around 280 if not 300hp with the T28. if you want more power, upgrade the turbo


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

ewww vsp3c some of you prices are outrageous. 250 for fuel pump upgrade.........WTF. I paid 92 shipped for my 255 lph pump. And why in the hell would yo uspend 800 on a stock T28 from an S14???? If I had to pay 600 for a STOCK turbo THEN get it rebuilt......bleh. Might as buy a T3/T04 or something.


----------



## Z-mike (Nov 14, 2002)

you can got 300 out of you ka24de with out doing any internal mods if you would like to know more e-mail me


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't even know where the prices came from but those are the prices that i have heard/know of.. =/ (i also believe that they are rather expensive..)


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

very expensive prices vspec


----------



## Noplay187 (May 16, 2003)

how much power can i get out of the ka without turboin it


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

have you got lots of fold?


----------



## Noplay187 (May 16, 2003)

wut? i dont know much about cars and shit i just want to knopw wut kinda shit cna do and how much power i can get


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

if you have lots of money then its easier to get a high powered na. Basically the train of mods is high compression, bore out maybe, forged internals, cams, tuned exhaust, balanced and blue printed engine, port and polish, flow tested head etc. Then tune it to perfection. Dont know exact hp figures with a KA sorry. Probably looking at a 50% power increase maximum


----------

